# Có nên mua máy rửa chén âm tủ dạng ngăn kéo chính hãng Malloca



## GiangChau (20/3/21)

Mình có nên mua máy rửa chén âm tủ dạng ngăn kéo chính hãng của Malloca không mọi người ơi. Nghe bảo dòng này mới ra nhiều tính năng ổn lắm.


----------



## Caophuong (20/3/21)

Đúng rồi, thiết bị bếp Malloca thì khỏi nói. Máy rửa chén âm tủ dạng ngăn kéo này có nhiều tính năng ưu việt như giảm tiếng ồn, khoang chứa rộng rãi, nhiều chương trình để cài đặt. Sắm em này về phụ việc nhà thì còn gì bằng.


----------



## xoainon (20/3/21)

Máy rửa chén âm tủ dạng ngăn kéo chính hãng Malloca được đấy, vừa nhiều tiện ích, thiết kế sang trọng lại đồng bộ với mấy sản phẩm khác trong nhà bếp luôn.


----------



## HimLand (20/3/21)

Nhà mình đang dùng hơn 2 tháng rồi nè bạn, công năng ổn, thiết kế chuẩn châu Âu. Nói chung là nên mua nha.


----------



## Thuongthuong (20/12/21)

thông tin hữu ích


----------

